
Stealth Ethereum-Based Company pays ~$1B for land in Nevada - gfredtech
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/7t2jc8/stealth_ethereumbased_company_pays_1_billion_for/
======
z3t4
It's more safe to own a billion dollars worth of land then to have a billion
dollar at the bank. And definitely more safe then having a billion worth of
crypto currency. The more interesting question though is _how_ they got the
money.

